# ultimate reptile



## newtosnakes (Jan 5, 2006)

Just out of curiosity,

If you won lotto tomorrow what would be the reptile/s that you would get??

Personally, I would first buy a new house with a whole floor dedicated to reptiles and buy a breeding pair of everything.... :lol: but seriously I would love to be able to afford a GTP and would also love BHP's.

Cheers folks...

Mel


----------



## olivehydra (Jan 5, 2006)

Lace monitors and more olives for me


----------



## TrueBlue (Jan 5, 2006)

A new boat. Dont need or want any more herps atm, and bloody pilbara keeps wanting to send more.!!!!


----------



## Rennie (Jan 5, 2006)

Yes, some GTP's and whatever albino's are available, but first a few houses and a yacht!


----------



## Fireblade (Jan 5, 2006)

i think everyone is going to say GTP's how could you not.. and a nice Kawasaki ZX10R


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2006)

A big artificial desert pit filled with Thorny Devils.


----------



## serpenttongue (Jan 5, 2006)

I would want breeding pairs of diamonds from different localities within their entire range. I would spend the rest of the money on more enclosures, more freezers and food, and a few more incubators.


----------



## Retic (Jan 5, 2006)

I have all the local species I want so I would buy an island and get a Galapagos Tortoise or maybe a Komodo Dragon. :lol:


----------



## solitarydiver (Jan 5, 2006)

Not quite a herp but deffinately prehistoric A RHINO Isaw a special on tv the other day and man that is the ultimate pet


----------



## Magpie (Jan 5, 2006)

I'd get a stimmy, maybe a water python too.


----------



## Saz (Jan 5, 2006)

Definitely a few healthy pairs Nephrurus Wheeleri and Nephrurus Asper. Like that's ever going to happen!!


----------



## newtosnakes (Jan 5, 2006)

Saz said:


> Definitely a few healthy pairs Nephrurus Wheeleri and Nephrurus Asper. Like that's ever going to happen!!



and for those of us who don't speak latin; that is????? :lol:


----------



## Retic (Jan 5, 2006)

I'm assuming this lotto win is in the millions and not the hundreds ? :lol: I wish I could be happy with a few geckoes if I won a few million.


----------



## Hickson (Jan 5, 2006)

A breeding pair of Oenpelli's.



Hix


----------



## Retic (Jan 5, 2006)

That's more like it.


----------



## peterescue (Jan 5, 2006)

go os to live and get tortoises


----------



## mistymtn (Jan 5, 2006)

Black eyed leucistic ball python 
a pair of these guys would be nice, still wouldn't pay full price though
http://www.constrictors.com/Collection/BallPythons/BlackEyedLeucisticBallPython.html :lol:


----------



## steve6610 (Jan 5, 2006)

not interested in gtp's, i'd go for a pair of albino darwins and albino olives, then i'd go for the rough scaley's advertized on herp trader for $24000.00 a pair, 

cheers,
steve........


----------



## Jason (Jan 5, 2006)

the first i would get would be a pair of womas from uluru, tanimi and WA then i would probable get some GTP, albino olives and darwins, from there im not to sure i would just be happy with what iv got from there on....or maby a pair of albino BHP and some TRUE black and white jungles. yer my wish list isnt long....lol.


----------



## africancichlidau (Jan 5, 2006)

D'Albertisi for me  Failing that I'd give up herps altogether and buy a brothel


----------



## hornet (Jan 5, 2006)

i wold get rough-scaled pythons $24000 a pair on herp trader.
john


----------



## jimbo (Jan 6, 2006)

some rhacodactylus leachianus/ New Caledonian giant gecko they beat anything!


----------



## Greebo (Jan 6, 2006)

I'd get a nice pair of Childreni (specially bred for temprament)


----------



## Rennie (Jan 6, 2006)

Are you sure that won't break the budget Greebo! LOL


----------



## jnglgrl (Jan 6, 2006)

It would depend on how much I won, but if it was heaps i'd buy a house in England to house all my exotic species and another few houses here for my native species and an airoplane and pilot so I could fly back and fourth to England, Some nice cars (not naming cars, dont want to start a conflict :lol: ) some art and antiques, ummm the list could go on so i'll stop here. :mrgreen:


----------



## TrueBlue (Jan 6, 2006)

africanfishman,- I thought you already owned and ran a brothel.??

Greebs,- Yes I hear they are the rarest snakes on the planet.


----------



## Hickson (Jan 6, 2006)

Rob,

If you won Lotto, I guess you'd buy a large breeding colony of _Thermostatus pulseproportionus_ ?

:twisted:

Hix


----------



## TrueBlue (Jan 6, 2006)

Yes and a very large sledgehammerous smashtopeiceous to go with them.


----------



## Hickson (Jan 6, 2006)

LOL

I thought creating hybrids was illegal in Queensland!



Hix


----------



## JeffHardy (Jan 6, 2006)

C'mon Hix, be serious. You know you can't legally get Oenpellies yet. As for the exotic herp dreamers ...... when will you give up.

As for me, I'd be inclined to spend millions on facilities if you can still get really big lizards, but haven't decided on species yet. 

http://www.lizardkeepers.com/

Happy New Year


----------



## TrueBlue (Jan 6, 2006)

There are exceptions cause remeber they let me live here, but then again I was conseived in NZ.


----------



## Rediah (Jan 6, 2006)

Uhh well i dont pay lotto... but since everyone else is dreaming of the impossibe (or the highly unlikely) then i will have to say that misty's Black eyed leucistic ball python is one hell of a stunner! I will get a real sexy big black enclosure with black and white stones on the bottom, some nice hiding and basking rocks (coloured red or reddish brown) and some nice exotic plants (plastic of corse... i am just horrible with plants.... they always die for some reason...). Oh and a couple nice houses, appartments, boats, shops, cars and some maids....

That all


----------



## Rediah (Jan 6, 2006)

Oh and buy something nice for mummy.... like a house or a small country or something...

And more snakes for me!


----------



## Hickson (Jan 6, 2006)

JeffHardy said:


> C'mon Hix, be serious. You know you can't legally get Oenpellies yet.



If I won Lotto I'd buy the NT government too. Then I'd get my Oenpelli's. Even if I have to buy all Arnham Land and the Gove Peninsula!

Jeff - Oenpellis (and exotics) might not be legal, but you can't legislate against dreaming!



Hix


----------



## Saz (Jan 6, 2006)

Hehehe! They are two species of rough knob tailed geckos. 

Asper is almost impossible to get hold of at this stage and there is only one person who has Wheeleri in captivity in the whole of Australia, and he doesn't sell any, so unless more are allowed to be taken from the wild at some stage in the future, it will not be possible to keep Wheeleri at all. 

Such a shame as they are an amazing looking species. Check them out on www.nephrurus.com in the gallery section.


----------



## Retic (Jan 6, 2006)

I think most people wanting the exotics were going to have them in another country, even NPWS can't stop that surely :lol: 
I never give up. :wink: 



JeffHardy said:


> As for the exotic herp dreamers ...... when will you give up. quote]


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Jan 14, 2006)

sorry but I just got back from holidays and didn't see this post until today.

Well, if you had millions and want exotics, set up a zoo!!! Buy a commercial factory unit and build a reptile display tourist attraction. Make some relevant political donations and watch the exotic keeping ability roll in. I know there is legally kept exotics in tourist attractions in NSW.

Employ the right people (who are all probably on here) and if they won't let you keep & display them cry restraint of trade.

Then set up an Oenpelli scientific project and get government backing. PHD anyone? Then they'll let ya keep Oenpellis as well I reckon.

Then it's fijian green iguanas for me.

After all, this is all dreaming isn't it??


----------



## JandC_Reptiles (Jan 14, 2006)

*I would purchase:*

5br house (rompus, study, ducted air/heat, built ins, ensuite etc)

finish off our car (VL Calais turbo wagon)

build a bike (1996 soft-tail Harley)

buy a boat (5m fish-about)

invest in a small business (Cichlid aquarium & Herp store)



_*EDIT:*
Actually I would sell our current car & build 1 of the following:
1957 Chev sedan
1957 Chev coupe
1957 Chev Nomad wagon
1969 Ford Mustang
1969 Holden HK monaro_


----------



## misky (Jan 14, 2006)

For me it would have to be a pair of gtps, couple (or more) eastern water dragons, a pair of bells (the monitors, not the ringing kind) and most importantly.... a pair of perenties.

And even though it's not a reptile i'd be heading put to buy myself a nice big black great dane as well.


----------



## Reptilegirl (Jan 14, 2006)

well WHEN i win the lotto i'll be taking pete's advice and setting up my own zoo (sure could use one around here) i'd have 2 of noah's arks (without the stink bugs).. a couple of islands, ranches, town houses, in lots of different countries hmmm what else...i'd have to give some money to my family and friends too.. ummm a couple of cars and someone to drive them... a couple of four wheelers for padock bashin... and lots and lots of animal supplies
Megz


----------



## Retic (Jan 14, 2006)

Oh come on with all that money I'm sure you would be able to find a decent car :lol: 



JandC_Reptiles said:


> Actually I would sell our current car & build 1 of the following:
> 1957 Chev sedan
> 1957 Chev coupe
> 1957 Chev Nomad wagon
> ...


----------



## chameleon (Jan 14, 2006)

ill buy the EPA and breed gila monsters


----------



## Retic (Jan 14, 2006)

Now you're talking.


----------



## Moreliaman (Jan 14, 2006)

I'd buy New Zealand, change the law's,and then import what i want  and i reckon i'd have change !! :lol: 

Seriously, id buy land in queens and open up my own reptile zoo 8)


----------



## Retic (Jan 14, 2006)

Queens in New York ? A bit cold in the winter. LOL.


----------



## Moreliaman (Jan 14, 2006)

should i have said queensland then ? :?


----------



## Retic (Jan 14, 2006)

Yes, we're very sensitive about being called Queens


----------



## Moreliaman (Jan 14, 2006)

in my defence your honour, i was refering to the land & not the people.....Sorry! :wink:


----------



## FAY (Jan 14, 2006)

If I had Kerry Packers money , I am sorry but GTP'S just don't do it for me in any way shape or form!
I'd like a loveley pair of rough scale pythons.Thank you!!


----------



## olivehydra (Jan 14, 2006)

GARTHNFAY said:


> If I had Kerry Packers money , I am sorry but GTP'S just don't do it for me in any way shape or form!
> I'd like a loveley pair of rough scale pythons.Thank you!!



I dont think Kerry Packer has any money on him anymore :wink:


----------



## Moreliaman (Jan 14, 2006)

> Queens in New York ? A bit cold in the winter. LOL.


Green Tree Python, everything gets abbreviated here, you'll get used to it. From memory in the UK they are referred to as chondros ?

sorry ash.....what was it you said i shouldnt do mate ?? :lol:


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Jan 14, 2006)

Yeah Morelia, welcome to Australia. Now ya gotta learn a new language. I.e. what is a sticky beak? And if ya wanna abbreviate Queensland, we use Qld, not Queens. We aren't that "new age" yet although I have noticed the young brigade of males strutting around in pink a bit lately. mmmmm.


----------



## Ali600 (Jan 14, 2006)

A female diamond to keep my current diamond happy, a diamond for my finger, a BHP breeding pair (stunning, love them!) and a matching pair CBR FireBlades for me and my other boy :mrgreen:


----------

